# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  What Style?

## cjs0216

Some of you have seen my Arnan WIP thread and have a little idea of what I'm doing, but I just can't for the life of me decide a style to do it all in. What I'm going to be doing is a series of maps from world view to country view to maybe region view to city view and possibly a few building layouts for a fantasy world that I'm currently building. There are so many styles here that I like, but I can't think of any that would work from large to small scale. What I am looking for is a cross between typical fantasy, atlas, and sat view. I want to show terrain, but I don't want it to look too real (ie like Google Maps) and stuff like that. I have looked around for medival type atlases, wherein the whole thing is drawn to the same style, but was unable to come up with much. A link to a site or a tutorial that could cover the scope of my project would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------

